Ask HN: What is a software developer prime time age? - tomaszs
======
gregjor
I produced more code and put in more hours in my 20s and 30s. Looking back, a
lot of that effort was spinning my wheels, not focused, and too biased to
technology for the sake of itself. Now in my 50s I focus on business value,
reducing costs and risks, seeing software as part of the business. I also
spend more time mentoring younger programmers. It all feels like prime time,
just different focus and rewards.

------
itronitron
There are so many different possible roles for a software developer, there is
no single prime time age.

------
zoomablemind
Once he/she figures out how to do development and get paid for it sustainably.

Unfortunately, either of the sides is not automatically guaranteed with age.
So, general guidance is to practice it as early as viable. Some luck helps
too.

------
heinrichhartman
Right here. Right now. :P

------
helph67
My motto is...

Old coders never die They just GOSUB WITHOUT RETURN

